# theTurtleRoom Blog



## theTurtleRoom (Nov 30, 2012)

Today's blog post:

A Tour of the Bronx Zoo's Chelonians

http://trtlrm.com/ViGjDQ


----------



## wellington (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice pics, nice site, very well done


----------



## Anthony P (Dec 10, 2012)

wellington said:


> Nice pics, nice site, very well done



Thank you! Steve works really hard on the website design side of things, like everything he does. 

We have some really exciting stuff coming up in the coming months. Can't wait!


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Near from theTurtleRoom!

http://theturtleroom.com/2013/01/01/new-years-2013/


----------

